# Fender amps drip edge - replacement



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Total longshot here but is there anyone that might sell the drip edge from the old Fender amps. I removed mine and screwed it up long ago, would like to see if there is somewhere I could get a replacement for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is an ebay link that I found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Fender-Prin...82931854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey thanks, thats the only thing I have ever seen on it through my searches.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> This is an ebay link that I found:
> 
> *NEW Fender Princeton - Deluxe - Super Amp Drip Edge* - eBay (item 320482931854 end time May-02-10 20:09:30 PDT)
> 
> ...


Wow - that's excellent. When I made a 12" baffle for my 68' Princeton, my friend and I trimmed down a piece of aluminum door sweep trim and fashioned a fairly good replica from that. Cost about 5 bucks and a few hours ......... oh, and a few beers.

Original:









Homemade dripedge and old radioshack grillcloth:









On the left (my 79 PR on the right) with fake dripedge and new grillcloth from Steamco (on 12" baffle):









Sweetest sounding amp I've ever owned.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I ordered some of that drip edge from that place on eBay, wil let you know how it turns out


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I hope it is a good product and works well. Thanks for the update.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So far, I can recommend them in terms of response, answered several questions for me and they supply the pieces a few inches longer to ensure fit. Shipping is very reasonable. So now we just wait and see what shows up and how it installs.


----------



## Oren Hudson (Aug 22, 2011)

So *GC, *Did you ever get the dripedge - how did it do for you? I'm needing some myself. Thanks/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oren Hudson said:


> So *GC, *Did you ever get the dripedge - how did it do for you? I'm needing some myself. Thanks/


Yes, I did end up getting that drip edge. Very nice stuff. They send it slightly larger than required and you just make a few cuts and install. Recommended.


----------

